# URGENT: pregnant cat in York



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

I've just this moment seen an ad on Gumtree York (North Yorkshire)- somebody giving away a pregnant stray cat free to a good home. They say the RSPCA & Cats Protection won't take her.

Found, Female pregnant cat Free to good home York York missing, lost found

I wouldn't feel confident taking her, as have no experience & a male cat of my own who would probably not me okay with another cat in the house. Really have horrible fears about her falling into the wrong hands, so thought I would try to spread the word on here! Please pass it on if you know of any other forums!


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I would take her but havent got transport too get her too me. Even if i couldnt keep her i think i could get a home via a local rescue in my area. Have taken cats female cats in and mine are not bothered with new cats


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I saw that and i would take her in but
she is just too far. Unless i could get a chain started. 

I hope she finds somewhere soon.


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

i am the same. At the moment i have no car at all was rear ended in september


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I emailed. The thing is, this cat m ight belong to someone - they have not had it checked for a microchip.

Liz


----------



## DebbieC (Dec 19, 2009)

Have put ad link on Twitter to see if anyone can help


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, I really hope someone on here can get her. York is not far from me probably about 30 mins but I have no room because I've got a bengal kitten arriving in 2 weeks  He needs to be in the spare room for the first couple of weeks. I've been wanting to foster a pregnant cat for ages now and I've done plenty of research on cat birth but it's really bad timing


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I can't help with transport as I have no car. I'd be willing to go part of the way on a train but that might end up being too stressful for her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

I decided I can squeeze her in! I emailed them  I only live 30 mins away so she shouldn't get too stressed on the journey. So excited, I hope she's still available! It will be great experience for me because I'm wanting to breed in the future. 

*squeee*!!


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

That's so great! I just really hope you get her! You are a star :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PinkPaws said:


> I decided I can squeeze her in! I emailed them  I only live 30 mins away so she shouldn't get too stressed on the journey. So excited, I hope she's still available! It will be great experience for me because I'm wanting to breed in the future.
> 
> *squeee*!!


Sent you some very very well deserved rep for that, hope she is still there and you get to help her.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

PinkPaws said:


> I decided I can squeeze her in! I emailed them  I only live 30 mins away so she shouldn't get too stressed on the journey. So excited, I hope she's still available! It will be great experience for me because I'm wanting to breed in the future.
> 
> *squeee*!!


That's lovely that you are taking her in. Fingers crossed all goes well with her:smile5: Look forward to hearing how it all goes


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I'm so excited  I will be keeping you all updated if I get her!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

PinkPaws said:


> I decided I can squeeze her in! I emailed them


Let us know if you get a reply - I haven't yet. It does annoy me when people put adverts on these internet sites and then never ever bother to reply to their emails. How do they imagine people who are constantly on the internet are likely to try to contact them? 

Liz


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

I got a reply! She said she'd had a lot of emails about her but was holding out because she was worried she would fall in to the wrong hands and be mistreated. I said I'd let her know how she's doing and send her pics of the kittens when they arrive and she said this reassured her. I'm picking her up this weekend!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

PinkPaws said:


> I got a reply! She said she'd had a lot of emails about her but was holding out because she was worried she would fall in to the wrong hands and be mistreated. I said I'd let her know how she's doing and send her pics of the kittens when they arrive and she said this reassured her. I'm picking her up this weekend!


That's fantastic news Good Luck and look forward to all the updatesx


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, that's fantastic news - both for you and the cat  Looking forward to the updates and some pictures. Do let us know how she's doing!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

PinkPaws said:


> I got a reply! She said she'd had a lot of emails about her but was holding out because she was worried she would fall in to the wrong hands and be mistreated. I said I'd let her know how she's doing and send her pics of the kittens when they arrive and she said this reassured her. I'm picking her up this weekend!


Well, obviously you used the magic words whatever you said! Hope you get her OK and that it all goes smoothly and is a thoroughly enjoyable experience. One thing though (which I said in my email to the seller) - you do need to get her scanned for a microchip (quite why the RSPCA / CPL didn't offer to do that is a mystery to me) as it is entirely possible that she could have a home somewhere where they are desperately missing her, cats can be carried off a considerable distance if they jump into the back of a van or if some obnoxious person decides it would be fun to "relocate" them.

Liz


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so pleased! This is brilliant news! You have made a bit of a miserable day a very happy one for me & undoubtedly for the cat, too


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, This is my first experience with a preg cat so I'm sure ill have some questions!! I was planning on taking her to the vets anyway, would they be able to check for a microchip there? I think ill be quarrantining her until I get her checked out so if anyone has advice on this concerning cross contamination then I'd be very grateful


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

PinkPaws said:


> Thanks, This is my first experience with a preg cat so I'm sure ill have some questions!! I was planning on taking her to the vets anyway, would they be able to check for a microchip there? I think ill be quarrantining her until I get her checked out so if anyone has advice on this concerning cross contamination then I'd be very grateful


Yes, they will check for a microchip. Regarding cross-contamination, I wouldn't worry too much, just keep her isolated for a couple of weeks, probably you will be doing that anyway since she is pregnant.

Liz


----------

